# DOND 3 inch wide glass reflector



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 30, 2022)

Red glass. Nut and washer on board.
Bid to own


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 31, 2022)

$20


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 31, 2022)

Nd


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 10, 2022)

pulled offer.


----------

